
Show HN: A website built with React and Elasticsearch for exploring Magic cards - pakectas
http://mtg-hunter.com
======
pakectas
This is the second website I've ever built. My first one was also a React
project, a few months ago, but with a single json file as a 'database' and a
much smaller scope. In this case I've used searchkit
([http://searchkit.co](http://searchkit.co)) to build a more sophisticated
product, while learning about elasticsearch queries, typescript, and too much
css to think about.

What is it? Basically, it's a site that lets you impose tons of filters on
search results, all of which help to explore the vast array of Magic: the
Gathering cards that exist. It also shows a breakdown within those filters so
you get an idea what you're looking at. (For example, there are 2427 cards
that are pure red, represented by setting 'Colours' to red and 'Colour Count'
to 1. If you look at the Type filter, you'll see 1361 of those are creatures.
Of those, 403 of them have power 2. In the Subtype filter, it shows that
Humans have most representation at 265, followed closely by Goblins at 241.)

I've had a lot of design and feature feedback from people so I've already got
a good amount of fixes and new features to add. It's been a good experience so
far, learning how to make this (except, really, css). In particular, the
searchkit devs have made this much easier by helping me out with questions and
such, especially concerning elasticsearch.

------
fiatjaf
Do they still launch new cards every year? Without searching too much I see
many cards from the time I played Magic, around 2001~2:
[http://i.tcgplayer.com/7539_200w.jpg](http://i.tcgplayer.com/7539_200w.jpg)

~~~
pakectas
Oh yeah, about 1000 new cards a year. They're up to 16171 total now.

------
tacone
Isn't a 3mb index.js a little bit too much? Time to dive into minifying and
gzipping :)

~~~
pakectas
Yeah, it probably is. I've not made a production-ready site before, so there's
plenty more for me to do. Didn't even know minifying and gzipping were
necessary things yet.

